

Richard St. John's Secrets to Success in 8 Words - jcash35
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&id=102

======
pg
What are the 8 words?

~~~
ivankirigin
Not a single sentence, unfortunately. A list of words that he elaborates on:
Passion Work Good Focus Push Serve Ideas Persist

~~~
pg
Hmm. Misleading title then. If I can't reproduce the experiment (i.e. do
something successful) using just these 8, then you actually need more. You
need in addition the extra words he uses to explain what he means by each of
these.

~~~
ivankirigin
He found the words by asking people at TED what mattered most for success. He
proceeds to gives a bunch of great ~8 word sentence replies, each of which is
more coherent than his word collection.

Joe Kraus is quoted, which is where he got "persistence".

